# Wendy's staff refused to give me an order because I was on a bike



## TheBearCavalry (Oct 31, 2020)

Never had a problem going through the drive though anywhere else, including other Wendy's locations in the same city so I had no reason to believe that anything would be different here. There was no sign, notice, or anything like that either. I took the order, stood patiently in the queue for several minutes, and just got told that they wouldn't give me the order. One of the staffers then rudely told me that I'm not supposed to be delivering on a bike anyways. Had to cancel and leave with nothing to show for the wait but a bad mood. What the **** else was I supposed to do? The lobby's closed, so I can't go through that!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

TheBearCavalry said:


> Never had a problem going through the drive though anywhere else, including other Wendy's locations in the same city so I had no reason to believe that anything would be different here. There was no sign, notice, or anything like that either. I took the order, stood patiently in the queue for several minutes, and just got told that they wouldn't give me the order. One of the staffers then rudely told me that I'm not supposed to be delivering on a bike anyways. Had to cancel and leave with nothing to show for the wait but a bad mood. What the @@@@ else was I supposed to do? The lobby's closed, so I can't go through that!


Generally speaking drive thurs aren't supposed to serve people on foot.

I've never asked seen anything about bikes but that may technically be considered on foot.

This has been the rule long before covid.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

TheBearCavalry said:


> One of the staffers then rudely told me that I'm not supposed to be delivering on a bike anyways.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

If you had a lights and a helmet on I would of served you, that means your riding out in the street like a car. The only thing you can do now is not accept from that Wendy’s after the lobby closes, or keep doing it until they give in. Of course the next time you go there it’ll be someone else so they might just give you the food. Complain to Uber support, if they can’t figure out that you shouldn’t be assigned those jobs then they need to figure it out also, Uber knows your on a bike and Uber should know if a lobby is closed


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Ok Somebody said cant serve person on foot . Before c19 . yes.
Semi truck . Lobby closed . Drive that truck the the drive through !
No they need to serve you . Bike or not who cares . Do not let those idiots get to you .
They work at wendies for gods sakes ! What kind of life can they be living ?


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TheBearCavalry said:


> Never had a problem going through the drive though anywhere else, including other Wendy's locations in the same city so I had no reason to believe that anything would be different here.


Insurance regulations generally require you to be in a car for drive-through. Some employees simply may not be aware. Others figure that you put in the order, so they might as well give it to you rather than let it go to waste.

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet



NicFit said:


> Complain to Uber support,


Hello, @TheBearCavalry :

Hope your day is going well. Happy to help. We want you to know that this is not the kind of experience that we want our partners to have. We require all riders and drivers to treat each other with respect and courtesy. If you continue to experience this issue, try uninstalling then reinstalling the Uber app.

Can I help you with anything else?

-Rohit.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

The McDonald's by my house could care less.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Iann said:


> The McDonald's by my house could care less.
> 
> View attachment 520492


This made me laugh. Love people who don't give a f*%#. Had they denied him, I would have sat there in my car and got it for him.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

TheBearCavalry said:


> Never had a problem going through the drive though anywhere else, including other Wendy's locations in the same city so I had no reason to believe that anything would be different here. There was no sign, notice, or anything like that either. I took the order, stood patiently in the queue for several minutes, and just got told that they wouldn't give me the order. One of the staffers then rudely told me that I'm not supposed to be delivering on a bike anyways. Had to cancel and leave with nothing to show for the wait but a bad mood. What the @@@@ else was I supposed to do? The lobby's closed, so I can't go through that!


Call Wendy's Corporate (1 (888) 624-8140 ) and claim that that location didn't serve customer with Bike. This is how you will punish them.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Insurance regulations generally require you to be in a car for drive-through. Some employees simply may not be aware. Others figure that you put in the order, so they might as well give it to you rather than let it go to waste.
> 
> Welcome to YouPeaDotNet
> 
> ...


With that attitude nothing will ever change, just go crawl back under whatever bridge you came out of troll


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Iann said:


> The McDonald's by my house could care less.
> 
> View attachment 520492


Who is gonna tell grandma (edit: or grandpa I can't tell) to go take a hike?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ABQuber said:


> This made me laugh. Love people who don't give a f*%#. Had they denied him, I would have sat there in my car and got it for him.


Depending on where he was, if he was denied he would have a very lucrative ADA discrimination lawsuit.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Iann said:


> The McDonald's by my house could care less.





ABQuber said:


> I would have sat there in my car and got it for him.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^Ne4ver mind, he already mentioned it.\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


New2This said:


> Depending on where he was, if he was denied he would have a very lucrative ADA discrimination lawsuit.





NicFit said:


> With that attitude nothing will ever change, just go crawl back under whatever bridge you came out of troll


Please be specific about with what you are taking issue and why.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hit them back with a one star on google/yelp.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^Ne4ver mind, he already mentioned it.\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/
> 
> Please be specific about with what you are taking issue and why.


Your help reply, it's not useful


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NicFit said:


> Your help reply, it's not useful


What qualifies you to be the judge of that?


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

What would big Dave Thomas do?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> What qualifies you to be the judge of that?


Nothing, just wasn't useful


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TheBearCavalry said:


> Never had a problem going through the drive though anywhere else, including other Wendy's locations in the same city so I had no reason to believe that anything would be different here. There was no sign, notice, or anything like that either. I took the order, stood patiently in the queue for several minutes, and just got told that they wouldn't give me the order. One of the staffers then rudely told me that I'm not supposed to be delivering on a bike anyways. Had to cancel and leave with nothing to show for the wait but a bad mood. What the @@@@ else was I supposed to do? The lobby's closed, so I can't go through that!


You are a SELF IDENTIFIED bear.
A bear.
On a bike.

Who in their right mind would give a Wendy's burger to a bear? ON A BIKE?
Most humans are ursaphobes anyway, but that's just way too far.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> You are a SELF IDENTIFIED bear.
> A bear.
> On a bike.
> 
> ...


Yup. Calling @Jon Stoppable. :whistling: Need some bear insight in this one, for sure.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Really bro, it's been a year of free cheese and you can't scare up 1500 for a Dodge Stratus? Either way, a basic car is like two weeks of hard work. Don't make life hard for yourself.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NicFit said:


> Nothing, just wasn't useful


You are contradicting yourself.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> You are a SELF IDENTIFIED bear.
> A bear.
> On a bike.


Surprised no one else GIFed this already


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You are contradicting yourself.


My reply was an actual recommendation, yours was garbage and brought nothing to the conversation but a lame joke that's been played out and been done before. Now your dragging out a useless conversation that's even more useless


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Ok Somebody said cant serve person on foot . Before c19 . yes.
> Semi truck . Lobby closed . Drive that truck the the drive through !
> No they need to serve you . Bike or not who cares . Do not let those idiots get to you .
> They work at wendies for gods sakes ! What kind of life can they be living ?


It's a safety issue. Someone on foot can rob a drive thru and take off into woods or a car waiting down the street.

A car is something identifiable on camera at night and give police alot more to go off on.

It's not people want to be mean, those rules come corporate down.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NicFit said:


> My reply was an actual recommendation,














NicFit said:


> yours was garbage and brought nothing to the conversation but a lame joke that's been played out and been done before.


False.



NicFit said:


> Now your dragging out a useless conversation that's even more useless


If you do not like it, do not respond.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> View attachment 521005
> 
> 
> False.
> ...


Why don't you stop being a troll and stop annoying everyone


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> It's a safety issue. Someone on foot can rob a drive thru and take off into woods or a car waiting down the street.
> 
> A car is something identifiable on camera at night and give police alot more to go off on.
> 
> It's not people want to be mean, those rules come corporate down.


Your reasoning is kind of silly, but you're right, their claim is it's a corporate thing (at least that is what I'm told by the employees who refuse to give me my food when I'm riding a bicycle in the drive thru).
They claim it's a liability issue. Whatever.

It's another one of those arbitrary rules, like masks.
I see them serve motorcycles. Ok, fine.
I see them serve 49cc scooters (no insurance, no plates). Ok fine.
How about an $2500 electric bike? Is that worthy?
I mean, what's the cut-off?
Is a motor/engine required?
If my bike has a headlight and brake lights, do I pass the test?



TheBearCavalry said:


> What the @@@@ else was I supposed to do? The lobby's closed, so I can't go through that!


You might have asked them to hand you the food at the lobby door?



UbaBrah said:


> Really bro, it's been a year of free cheese and you can't scare up 1500 for a Dodge Stratus?


LMAO Dodge Stratus? Really bro? I'll take the bike any day.
Some people CHOOSE to ride a bike.
I get judged all the time, from people who think I don't own cars, just because I'm riding a bike.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NicFit said:


> Why don't you stop being a troll and stop annoying everyone


Why do you not take your own advice?



NicFit said:


> stop annoying *everyone*


(emphasis added)

Why do you not stop presuming to make statements for "everyone"?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Your reasoning is kind of silly, but you're right, their claim is it's a corporate thing (at least that is what I'm told by the employees who refuse to give me my food when I'm riding a bicycle in the drive thru).
> They claim it's a liability issue. Whatever.
> 
> It's another one of those arbitrary rules, like masks.
> ...


It seem silly until it happens. Customer comes to drive thur on foot, robs window.

Disappears into the apartments behind the restaurant. It happens to gas stations all the time.

However at least inside a restaurant or gas station they likely can get a good shot of your face on camera.



UbaBrah said:


> Really bro, it's been a year of free cheese and you can't scare up 1500 for a Dodge Stratus? Either way, a basic car is like two weeks of hard work. Don't make life hard for yourself.


Lol you haven't been car shopping lately. If it moves at all in any condition at least $2k-3k probably more.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Why do you not take your own advice?
> 
> (emphasis added)
> 
> Why do you not stop presuming to make statements for "everyone"?


You replied to my post, therefore your the clueless one that started this and by keeping going you are going to end up annoying more people then just me, get a life and stop trolling


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> It seem silly until it happens. Customer comes to drive thur on foot, robs window.
> 
> Disappears into the apartments behind the restaurant. It happens to gas stations all the time.
> 
> However at least inside a restaurant or gas station they likely can get a good shot of your face on camera.


Umm...ok. 
Cool story, but has nothing to do with being on a bike.

What's the rationale to the arbitrary rule that it's ok to serve a moped in a drive thru, but not a bicycle?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Umm...ok.
> Cool story, but has nothing to do with being on a bike.
> 
> What's the rationale to the arbitrary rule that it's ok to serve a moped in a drive thru, but not a bicycle?


Why stop there?


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

TheBearCavalry said:


> Never had a problem going through the drive though anywhere else, including other Wendy's locations in the same city so I had no reason to believe that anything would be different here. There was no sign, notice, or anything like that either. I took the order, stood patiently in the queue for several minutes, and just got told that they wouldn't give me the order. One of the staffers then rudely told me that I'm not supposed to be delivering on a bike anyways. Had to cancel and leave with nothing to show for the wait but a bad mood. What the @@@@ else was I supposed to do? The lobby's closed, so I can't go through that!


I have seen many people walk through drive in these days I would go to Corp and complain.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Why do you not stop presuming to make statements for "everyone"?





NicFit said:


> You replied to my post


The rules permit me to reply to any post. They do not compel you to read it.



NicFit said:


> your the clueless one


..................namecalling, yet you complain about beating the proverbial dead horse..................double standard much?



NicFit said:


> your the*...................* one that started this


You have that backwards. I never attacked you. You are attacking me. You are failing, and failing miserably, but, you keep attacking me. ................and you complain about "beating the proverbial dead horse'? ...........double standard much? ..................or is it just "Do as I say, not as I do". If you think that I am going to do as you say, you will do well to prepare for a disappointment.



NicFit said:


> and by keeping going you are going to end up annoying more people then just me,


If we pass over my refusal to lie down just because you are telling me to do so, we can proceed to:

A. ......again, double standard much? You complain about my "keeping going", yet you continue to reply.
B. You continue to presume to make statements for other posters.
C. Where did you get the ability to predict the future?



NicFit said:


> get a life and stop trolling


Take your own advice.



NicFit said:


> View attachment 521085


South Park: a cartoon all about potty-mouthed elementary school children.................................._____________________________


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> inside a restaurant or gas station they likely can get a good shot of your face on camera.


Not if you're wearing a mask.
I remember a few years ago when a mountain in Washington blew up.
Spewed crap in the air for tens of thousands of square miles, including N. Cali.

People were wearing masks because the particulates were damaging to lungs.
Saw a sign on a bank door, "For security reasons, please remove your mask before entering building."


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The rules permit me to reply to any post. They do not compel you to read it.
> 
> ..................namecalling, yet you complain about beating the proverbial dead horse..................double standard much?
> 
> ...


Your a bore, nothing to contribute and all your going to do is get the mods here, I just posting more cause your so clueless, you don't bring anything original at all to the post, if you could only see how boring and repetitive you are you'd stop trolling


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Iann said:


> The McDonald's by my house could care less.
> 
> View attachment 520492


They fall under ADA rules they can't refuse him . its against the rules. next time go with a dog and tell them its a service dog you'll get the food. LOL


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

TheBearCavalry said:


> Never had a problem going through the drive though anywhere else,


Just don't accept no more orders there.



NicFit said:


> Complain to Uber support,


lol. Like that's gonna do any good. Uber don't give a shit about no driver



Cdub2k said:


> Who is gonna tell grandma (edit: or grandpa I can't tell) to go take a hike?


Nobody who don't wanna wind up in no trouble.



New2This said:


> Depending on where he was, if he was denied he would have a very lucrative ADA discrimination lawsuit.


That's where they gotta take care of those people.



Uberdriver2710 said:


> Hit them back with a one star on google/yelp.


That will do more than crying to Uber



UbaBrah said:


> a basic car is like two weeks of hard work. Don't make life hard for yourself.


You don't get no parking tix. on no bike.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Why do you not take your own advice?


Don't pay no att. to no troll, bro.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Just don't accept no more orders there.
> 
> lol. Like that's gonna do any good. Uber don't give a shit about no driver
> 
> ...


It could seem pointless but if enough delivery bike riders complain about they might actually do something, at least you can say I tried, but not saying anything has nothing of a chance to be fix, if you say something who knows, maybe they'll fix it


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NicFit said:


> Your a bore,














NicFit said:


> nothing to contribute


That is something that you are not qualified to judge.



NicFit said:


> and all your going to do is get the mods here,


That is a baseless statement.



NicFit said:


> I just posting more cause your so clueless,


Your premise is disconnected from your conclusion, Your conclusion is false. Therefore, this statement is invalid.



NicFit said:


> you don't bring anything original at all to the post,


You are not qualified to make that statement



NicFit said:


> if you could only see how boring and repetitive you are


Take your own advice.



NicFit said:


> you'd stop trolling


Your problem here is that the definition of "trolling" is NOT:

A. disagreeing with @NicFit 
B. declining to take orders from @NicFit 
C. demonstrating that @NicFit adheres to double standards.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> View attachment 521373
> 
> 
> That is something that you are not qualified to judge.
> ...


Just go away and quit harassing me, your jokes are lame, your follow ups are lame and you contributed nothing towards helping the op


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

NicFit said:


> If you had a lights and a helmet on I would of served you, that means your riding out in the street like a car. The only thing you can do now is not accept from that Wendy's after the lobby closes, or keep doing it until they give in. Of course the next time you go there it'll be someone else so they might just give you the food. Complain to Uber support, if they can't figure out that you shouldn't be assigned those jobs then they need to figure it out also, Uber knows your on a bike and Uber should know if a lobby is closed


UBER doesn't give two shits. They should, but they don't. They could take care of it with one or two logic gateways in the code, but that's like, hard work and stuff. They are just a technology company, not sorcerous wizards or something.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Insurance regulations generally require you to be in a car for drive-through. Some employees simply may not be aware. Others figure that you put in the order, so they might as well give it to you rather than let it go to waste.
> 
> Welcome to YouPeaDotNet
> 
> ...


Spot on.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I certainly don't claim to have all the answers. With that in mind, I will speculate. I've seen signs at several fast food drive-thrus for different restaurants. One I remember was a Taco Bell. 

The signage I saw didn't specifically ban bikes, but rather said only drivers with motorized vehicles would be served at the drive-thru. My personal opinion is that the so-called REAL REASON for this is they don't want homeless people (even on bikes) coming to the window and begging for food. You can probably imagine if a homeless person was in line demanding free food as the line behind them was backing up. If the restaurant gives away free food, that sets a bad precedent for the next time and the time after that.

If you ask someone at the restaurant about the policy, they will likely give you some corporate speak mumbo jumbo to satisfy their HR department.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NicFit said:


> Just go away and quit harassing me,


If you are looking for a harasser, look in the mirror.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If you are looking for a harasser, look in the mirror.


Seriously, you don't take the hint, this is harassment, you keep going on and on because I didn't like your lame and tired jokes. Get a life &#128405;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I certainly don't claim to have all the answers. With that in mind, I will speculate. I've seen signs at several fast food drive-thrus for different restaurants. One I remember was a Taco Bell.
> 
> The signage I saw didn't specifically ban bikes, but rather said only drivers with motorized vehicles would be served at the drive-thru. My personal opinion is that the so-called REAL REASON for this is they don't want homeless people (even on bikes) coming to the window and begging for food. You can probably imagine if a homeless person was in line demanding free food as the line behind them was backing up. If the restaurant gives away free food, that sets a bad precedent for the next time and the time after that.
> 
> If you ask someone at the restaurant about the policy, they will likely give you some corporate speak mumbo jumbo to satisfy their HR department.


You know ... you have a lot more power here than you know.

The person, "in line" should refuse to move, or leave the line till you get your food.
Simple.

So, in my area, it would take about a half hour to get a cop there.
It would then take 15 minutes for the cop to figure out what's going on.
While that's all happening ... leave.

Come back tomorrow and do it again.
And again the next day.

I guarantee that the manager will find a way to accommodate you without clogging up his drive thru for an hour every nite.

Trick is, to leave BEFORE the cops tell you to leave. When (if) they tell you they will say something like "Leave the property and if you come back you will be arrested for trespass." But, if they don't actually say that to you, you can't be arrested. They have to give you _one_ warning, just don't give them the chance. Clog things up, make sure the manager knows why - then fade away. "See you tomorrow." Leave as soon as you see the cops driving up; or as soon as the guy in the pickup behind you warns you that he is about to beat your ass.

You have to make yourself a collective pain in as many asses as you can.
I don't like being an ashole -- but, I am good at it. And, under the proper circumstances, I do it well.

Constructive harassment and civil disobedience is The American Way ... nobody here can help the OP, he has to help himself. Sprout a sac, poke your chest out and say, "It may be ok with THEM, but you can't treat ME this way."


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

NicFit said:


> if enough delivery bike riders complain about they might actually do something,


Don't bet on it, bro.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

The bottom line is that bicycling is an aerobic activity which is inimical to the atherosclerotic goals of that dining establishment as evinced by the quadruple bypass of its founder.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NicFit said:


> Seriously, you d*w*on't take the hint*orders from me and I don't like that*,


FIFY



NicFit said:


> this is harassment,


_Correctamundo! "_Harassment" is an accurate description of what you are doing. Too bad for you that you are not really annoying me, -eh?



NicFit said:


> you keep going on and on because


All that I am doing is replying to your replies.



NicFit said:


> lame and tired


Yes, this describes your harassment.



NicFit said:


> Get a life &#128405;


Take you own advice. Double standard much?

We can pass over the Rockefeller Salute's being worthy of a fourth grader on a schoolyard.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> FIFY
> 
> _Correctamundo! "_Harassment" is an accurate description of what you are doing. Too bad for you that you are not really annoying me, -eh?
> 
> ...


You are such a loser, just go away and stop this harassment, what is wrong with your little pea brain that you can't stop harassing me, your just a pathetic troll that can't stop


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NicFit said:


> You are such a loser,


.........name calling: the mark of a fourth grader in a schoolyard.



NicFit said:


> just go away and stop this harassment,


Take your own advice.



NicFit said:


> your little pea brain


................more name calling worthy of a fourth grader on a schoolyard.



NicFit said:


> you can't stop harassing me,


The harasser is in your mirror.



NicFit said:


> troll that can't stop


Double standard much?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .........name calling: the mark of a fourth grader in a schoolyard.
> 
> Take your own advice.
> 
> ...


Really? I posted first so you are clearly the harasser, you put some loser joke up, you keep replying like a loser and you don't get your the loser in all this, you just can't let this go and you're just being a crybaby now. You've provided nothing on this conversation towards helping the op and continue being a loser. Stop trolling &#128405;


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q:*


NicFit said:


> Really?


A: Yes.



NicFit said:


> I posted first


.............and_____________________________________________________________________________________?



NicFit said:


> you are clearly the harasser,


False.



NicFit said:


> you put some loser joke up,


False



NicFit said:


> you keep replying like a loser


False.



NicFit said:


> and you don't get your the loser


You are not qualified to make such a statement.



NicFit said:


> you just can't let this go


Look in the mirror.



NicFit said:


> and you're just being a crybaby now


More fourth grade level schoolyard name calling, I see.



NicFit said:


> continue being a loser.


Congratulaions! You have promoted yourself to sophomoric name calling.



NicFit said:


> Stop trolling


Take your own advice.



NicFit said:


> &#128405;


Never mind the promotion to sophomore, you have just reveryed to your fourth grader on a schoolyard level of mental and emotional maturity with your Rockefeller Salute.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> *Q:*
> 
> A: Yes.
> 
> ...


Wow, you just can't keep from being a crybaby, your a loser, can't come up with anything original to contribute, won't help the op and just some troll hasassing me for attention. Do yourself a favor and stop embarrassing yourself further &#128405;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

You guys need to get a room.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> You guys need to get a room.


The mod's right. That @NicFit. guy's acting like a spoiled little 5th gr. school kid who can't get his way.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> The mod's right. That @NicFit. guy's acting like a spoiled little 5th gr. school kid who can't get his way.


Why would I be in the wrong? I tried to post something to try to help to op and this troll posts some lame joke, then the troll keeps harassing me over and over, I think he's the 5th grader who is spoiled and won't take the hint that I don't want his filth that's just making this post useless, time to block this troll. Guess no one wants any help but to make the same old and tired jokes over and over here so **** you all, I'm out &#128405;


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NicFit said:


> Wow, you just can't keep from being a crybaby, your a loser,


More name calling worthy of a fourth grader, I see.



NicFit said:


> some troll hasassing me for attention.


The harasser is still in the mirror.



NicFit said:


> stop embarrassing yourself further &#128405;


.............as is the one embarrassing himself.......



NicFit said:


> &#128405;


One thing that he uses to embarrass himself is the proof of a fourth grade mentaility.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Your ignored now cry baby, why do you continue to go on like this? You are like a two year old that can't handle being told your a lame troll. Here's your favorite beating the dead horse one just make you happy &#128405;


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

NicFit said:


> this troll posts some lame joke,


It don't matter if it's no "lame joke" or not, what he said is what you can expect when you complain to U/L. You get this canned off topic answer that don't got nothing to do w/your prob. & even when you send 'em more emails, they still don't tell you nothing or do nothing to fix your prob.



NicFit said:


> then the troll keeps harassing me over and over


No, you keep bugging him. Stop Calling him names & maybe he'll stop answering you.



NicFit said:


> I think he's the 5th grader who is spoiled and won't take the hint that I don't want his filth


You're the 1 calling him names.



NicFit said:


> I'm out


Bye, Felicia.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> It don't matter if it's no "lame joke" or not, what he said is what you can expect when you complain to U/L. You get this canned off topic answer that don't got nothing to do w/your prob. & even when you send 'em more emails, they still don't tell you nothing or do nothing to fix your prob.
> 
> No, you keep bugging him. Stop Calling him names & maybe he'll stop answering you.
> 
> ...


Your as lame as he is, wanting attention for nothing and doesn't bring anything to the conversation, why do you even bother replying again? Do yourself a favor and go away too&#128405;


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NicFit said:


> Your ignored now


Waaaaahaaaahaaaahaaaa, MOMMY! HE's ignowing me! HE put me on iggies! WAAAA-HAAAA-HAAAA-HAAAA!!!!



NicFit said:


> cry baby,


Name calling: the last refuge of the PWND.



NicFit said:


> why do you continue to go on like this?


The answer to my question if you double standard much is obviously "yes".



NicFit said:


> You are like a two year old that can't handle being told your a lame troll.


If you consider that you continue with your name calling worthy of a fourth grader on a schoolyard while I have not called you any names or directed any obscene gesture at you, it is painfully obvious who is the childish poster (HINT: It _ain't_ me.)



NicFit said:


> beating the dead horse


Yup, you double standard much.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

It has never made any sense to me to log on to a 'discussion forum' and then ignore the discussion.
I guess it makes sense to some -- but the logic escapes me.

Gotta be like taking a shower with a raincoat on.
Going to an AC/DC concert and wear ear plugs.
Eating at a four star Michelin restaurant, and sticking to your diet.
Using a condom ...

Why would someone voluntarily go to a place and then separate or buffer themselves from the full-on experience of where they are?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Why would someone voluntarily go to a place and then separate or buffer themselves from the full-on experience of where they are?


You should see the people who have their noses buried in their telephones at the ballpark or hockey arena.Some of these people are sitting in five hundred dollar seats.

When I go to the hockey or baseball, I take out my telephone to get into the arena/park. The ticket is on the telephone. I then go to the hot dog stand and zap it to pay for hot dogs, Coca-Cola® and popcorn. I then put it back into my pocket and leave it there. It does not come out again until we are outside the park or arena and I can not find a cab on the street. In that case, I will take out my telephone and summon either a Curb Taxi or Uber Taxi.

UberX is on 2,3 surge, minimum, which is more than a cab. In addition, I can pay more for a driver who does not know where he is going and has a car (and driver) in desperate need of a wash job.. By comparison, the cab drivers know where they are going and, of late, have nicer cars and take a bath every once in a while. They also cost less than UberX when an event breaks.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

NicFit said:


> why do you even bother replying again?


To make little boys ask questions.



NicFit said:


> Do yourself a favor and go away too&#128405;


How about you do us all a fav. & do what you said?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> To make little boys ask questions.
> 
> How about you do us all a fav. & do what you said?


Yet another troll who contributes nothing while trying to get attention, do you guys live in your mommies basement? Get a life and stop bothering me with this pointless conversation, if your not here to try to help the op then your wasting everyone's time &#128405;


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

NicFit said:


> do you guys live in your mommies basement?


No, but yo u do.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> No, but yo u do.


Really? That's your reply? Sound like some second grader argument, what a joke, do yourself a favor and stop before you embarrass yourself more. You know what, I'm done with you crybabies, don't bother replying as your blocked as I'm done wasting my time with losers like you two&#128405;


----------

